# Billabong Jacket/Pants



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

Where is this store closing down? Im looking to get a Billabong jacket...


----------



## oxi (Oct 17, 2009)

lol liverpool in the uk


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

Billabong makes good stuff. But if you have been riding gore tex, those ratings will not compare at all. 5k and 3k and pretty low for todays tech as far as waterproofing and breathability. I would go for something with better waterproofing/breathability.


----------

